#     ?

## emoetvoe

.
  .      .      .   ,  100%        .              .       ,    .

     .         .  .        .

  .        ?  ,       .    ))

  .            .    , .      .  ?             ?  ?

----------


## .

> 


 .     .       -.       .
  .  ,  2009        - 7275 ,      ,   .      .

----------


## emoetvoe

.  606     ?  6%     /c   ,    ,      . ?
     ?

----------


## .

> 6%     /c   ,    ,      . ?


 .    606      6% .    6%      ,      50%. ..        10 ,       7275,      5 .

----------


## emoetvoe

> 5 .


  ?       .
     ,    7275 ?      6%        ?     .

 .       .     ?     .           .        ,         ?

----------


## .

> ?       .


 ... -    ,       .



> ,    7275 ?


    7275   .     ,   .



> 6%        ?     .


    .      6%       .

----------


## emoetvoe

.         6%    7275         ? 

  .       .     ?     .           .        ,         ?

----------


## .

> 6%    7275         ?


     -    (   ),   



> .


      ,          ,

----------


## emoetvoe

,      ,      ,                   ?

      ,   .   ,           5000   .

----------


## gustavjung

.  .         .  (          ,   .   ),          ,         ?       .

----------


## .

,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## gustavjung

)        .       .          .    ?             ,  ?     6.

----------


## .

.

----------


## gustavjung

?      ?

----------


## .

-       .

----------


## gustavjung

Mastercard Bussiness,   ? 
 1200 .  .

      : 
         ,     ; 
    ,         ; 
* ,       ;*

----------


## .

. ,   ,  .
 -

----------


## gustavjung

:



     ? 
       ? 

? 

     .        .          .   ,      ,         . 
         .              ,  ,        ? 



 ,      .       . 
  -     ,    ,             .      1  2003 . N 222-,      ,            ,     .      14  2006 . N 28- ,        ,        .     ,     ,   .       ,    .  ,       .       -          . 
 ,             ,    , ,  (. 1.1.2.  N 222-).      24  2004 . N 266- ,   -             ,     ,       .   ,             . ,      ,     .       .  ,         . 



  ,       .   848   ,       ,      ,              ,        .  N 28-,      ,    .  ,            .  ,  ,      .          ,   ,              .     .       ,    ,    . ,             : "      ".      ,    ,       . 



       ,   .        ,     . 
        .  ,     0,5  3 ,    .    ,       .        ,   . 
,              .  ,      . ,      ,    ,             . 



         ,     . 
  2  23                 ( ).      7     ().    ,       .      7         .              118    5 . .       ,     ,            .  ,      ,     ,  7-  . ,    ,      .    ,       ,         . 
      ,        N -09-1,         17  2008 . N -3-09/11@.     4 ,        9  2006 . N -3-09/778@. 
   .     , , ,   , ,   .         , ,  ,   ,     ,   ,    . 
    ,              ,         .  ,         ,           ,      . 
,               (. 1 . 86  ).     ,   .   ,       N 40802 "  -  ",            -  .    N 40817 " ",       ,       .        . 
 ,   ,             ,   .          .             .         ,     .    ,    ,   ,   . 

. , 

  " " 

" .    ", N 3,  2008 .

----------


## gustavjung

.

----------

,

----------


## .

,     -     .

----------


## gustavjung

? 
        ,  ,    ,    ,  ? 
      .

----------


## LegO NSK

.  ,      .

----------


## gustavjung

,            .     ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,    .     ?

----------


## gustavjung

.

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


       ?

----------


## gustavjung

,          .

----------


## gustavjung

,  -   .    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


          ?

----------


## gustavjung

,        ,   .                  .

http://www.basegroup.ru/edu/offer/

----------


## LegO NSK

433.   
1.       ,  ,  .

 438. 
1.    ,   ,   .

----------


## gustavjung

?

----------


## LegO NSK

*gustavjung*,   -   - . ,      ,   ?   :Big Grin: 
--! --!  !  :Smilie: )))

----------


## gustavjung

,    -   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,       ?  ?

----------


## gustavjung

,           .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ?

----------


## gustavjung

!                     .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

*gustavjung*,       :Big Grin: 
  ,     ,  ,    ,      (   ).  .

----------


## Alex2009

..
        .
  .
 -   .com (    )   2       ..
(     )..       (ebay  ..)..
    .                (  ,     ..).
  ,     ?
   .
      ,      :Smilie: 
  ........

----------


## LegO NSK

*Alex2009*,   .  ,      ?

----------


## Alex2009

> *Alex2009*,   .  ,      ?


     (     )
 ,   .. 
        .
      ,      -....      -.
            (    )    ?

----------


## .

*Alex2009*,    ,   .   .

----------


## Alex2009

> *Alex2009*,    ,   .   .


   ..      ..
    ..   ..     ...      ..   ..

----------


## .

> .


        ,    
      .          :Wink:

----------

> ,    
>       .


   ... ...         "   "...      .
         ..   ..

----------


## LegO NSK

171 
14.1.1

----------


## .

> "   ".


 , .    ,       


> ,     ..

----------

!

  ,       !

   -        . 

 1:    ? -   6%,        ?

 2:           ,         .   .( ) -      ?     ?      -  -       -     ?


 3:               ? 
           !!!!  :Smilie: ))        .

 4:          ? 
          1000.         .    6%  1000     ? 
( +   )

   ! !

----------

5:      ,         ?    ?

----------


## .

1.  .    6%  
2.    .    .   -  ?
3.       .  
4.   6% - .  
5.

----------

!
     .

   -     15%  - ,        ?  
   900   1000.       .      ?     ??? 

 :       , 
         !
  ? 

   .    .

     . !

----------


## .

> 900   1000.       .      ?


 900 .     



> ,


   ,    .    ,      .
FAQ

----------


## Alex2009

> 171 
> 14.1.1


171      250000   5000 .
  .

.14.1.1.   ( )    
    5  20 
                       12.

----------


## .

> .


    ?        -    ??? ,    300     . ,        



> 16.  ,             ()   ,     ,    ,   171  .   ,    ,      ,     2  2.1  1  81          4  3  81              .

----------


## Alex2009

> , .    ,


              .. .

     ...          ....                        (       ,    ..)     -         .

      ,                ,  .

  +  (   )..          .

 .
P.S.     .

----------


## Alex2009

> ?        -    ??? ,    300     . ,


   (   , . 500  - 1   1  -  .)
      ..             ..



12.     171         (, )           ,      .

             ....      2000         ,      ?     ..

..     ""        .

----------


## .

> ..     ""        .


 -. -   . ,    .  - ,       :Wink: 
       ,    .

----------


## Alex2009

> -. -   . ,    .  - ,      
>        ,    .


     ...      ..

   ... :Wink: 

     .

      +  (      )..          .

----------


## .

*Alex2009*,          "      "?   :Wink:

----------


## Alex2009

> *Alex2009*,          "      "?


      250000-300000      .

    %    ..     ..     7200 .

----------


## .

FAQ

----------

!   .
    .     (  ) , . 
        ? 
          .  ? (   ???       ...)

             \ ? ( ,              ???  :Smilie:     .)

  .      .

----------

:Smilie:    :


121105	9	     ,      

  ?       ?

----------


## .

** ,   .           ?

----------

...    ,  
   ....


    :
  .     -       . 
        .
 1000.   .  -    
 500. 500    . (    )
     500       ,     . 
        .   .
    .?       ....

  500     .    5  .    ? 

1      ? 
2      500 ? 

    500.      .

    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.     ?  :Hmm:         .
2.  ,   .

----------

2    6%  1000!!!
 !   ?
      ,         ?!!    !

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2    6%  1000!!!


,  60 .



> !   ?


  ,    .  ,  -6.



> 


 .   .  .



> !


   ,   ?!  :Big Grin:

----------

!    :Smilie:  
  . 

 6 ,  15 -       .            .

         -      . ?

 6.     ?

----------

.
        .
           6%  
       .                       ..
  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 6.    ?


      .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      - ?

----------

...
      ? 
 :Smilie: 
   .    .         ....

----------

> **,      - ?


  .               30% +   
    10000           
            6 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

?     .
       .

----------

.  :Smilie: 
.  :Smilie:

----------

> . 
> .


   .     ,

----------

.  :Smilie: 

         .
(       ....    ...)

       :

 .      .

 .         .        ( .     )   .() 

         ? 
      .          
   . 

 -  -       5000.
(    5000  500   4500  )
  ,    2     .
  !!!!!!

 ? 

  . !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## Alex2009

[QUOTE= ;
  !!!!!!
[/QUOTE]

  ....      
1    - 17000  
2    (  - )     - 7000 
3    1500     -       

           .

      :
       ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alex2009

> ?   ,


    ...        10000  ,         ..            .
     -          ..

----------


## .

> .            .


    ?      ? ,       -         :Wink: 
      ,  . , .  .      .
    ,   .        :Wink:

----------

.  ,  ...    (((

1.   .  .  !
2.     (   -).   ,      .      ...   .
3. ,    100  .
4.   120  .  - 20 . 

    .      ?   ,   .  . .. ,     6%  100 000?     15%  20 000? ? 

   ,  ,  ?    ,      ?)))

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


.




> ,  ,  ?


  -  (  ),     ,          .
      .




> 


.   :Wink:

----------

> -  (  )


   ......
    (      ).   . ..        10000  (  ) +  +   (15%) +  +  +   ( ). ..         ,       ,  .     ?        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

> .


...  ?
  ,     ""    10 000 ,  10000 + 18% ? ..       6%  ?  

  +   + 15%  +   -   ,   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

** ,      11800?     ( ).

2. .

----------

> ** ,      11800?     ( ).
> 
> 2. .


1. .   .    ,  ?
2. .. , :
-    10 000 
-    18%  (1800)
-  15%  (1500)
-   
-  
-  
-   
------   

  15 000  <-   15    6% (900 )   . ?

,   ,  10 000     ""  ?  ? ...   ,     ))) ..     50%.....  900,  450?     ....

)    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-6 %

----------


## Alex2009

> ?


    ..           .
..      5000...    10-15   .. ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Alex2009*,    ????

----------


## Alex2009

.
         , ..   (   ,    ..)                          -    ...     ...     (    )       -  .

----------


## Feminka

*Alex2009*,   :Wow:    ?      ? " "????   ?

----------


## Alex2009

..
       -   1000  -   100      100  -    500.
    .
       -    ,   .

----------


## Feminka

, .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


,      .
*Alex2009*,        :Wow:

----------


## Alex2009

...          ....         .....                (  ,     ..)..    ..  ..       ..
P.S.    ( ) -   -   .

----------


## efreytor

..................................................

----------


## LegO NSK

,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

!

  -.   ,              ebay.com ( )      .          .
..  ,   100 ,   200 .

 ,  .
         6%   15%?

    ?   \           ,             \ (., Webmoney,         ..   ,  ),    \                .    ,     ?

        6%      \ ,    PayPal     -?

     ?

  6%  6%         - ,    ,  -  13%

----------


## (*_*)

> -    ...


!      ?

----------


## Alex2009

> !
> 
>   -.   ,              ebay.com ( )      .          .
> ..  ,   100 ,   200 ................


      ? )    ..     ...        -   ... :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> -   ...


     ?     ...

----------


## Alex2009

,           ..        4  ...  ...

----------


## efreytor

> 4  ...  ...


    ?

----------


## Alex2009

-       )

----------


## efreytor

> -       )


    ...          ...           500 ...

----------

:
   13%   ....  6%

----------


## .

.   ,   ,

----------


## mrstorm

!     6%  .
:
1.   -     6%?     ?
2.  ? 
3.          ?
4.           ?     ?
5.          -  ?
6.         ,          ?      ?
7. ..   -6%            ?   - ?
 !

----------


## .

1. 
2.  ,   
3.    ,        .       ,     
4.    
5.   ,  . 
6.     -.
7.  .       -  .   ,   .

----------


## mrstorm

*.*,                -?
       ?   ,    - ?
!

----------


## NickKing

,    . 
   ,     .   ,   ,    ,      ..   .
  ,         ,      ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?   ?


     -  ,

----------


## Linuxoid

> *...    ,   *


   -    .   .  . .
  ?

----------


## NickKing

,   ,     ,   ,   ,  ?      ?
  ?      ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


    .     ,        .




> ?


         ?  ,       .  ,       .   ,    ,      ,   -    ,       ,     :Smilie: 
      .    ,      . 

        ,

----------


## Linuxoid

"",       ( ,  ...).   , ,  -   .     ...        ...

( : http://zoom.cnews.ru/publication/item/31700 "     :     Ebay")

----------


## NickKing

:

  ()        


 ,   (   )   ,       - (   -),  ()    ()   "...",    .               ,        -.
      ,       - ,      ,    ,  ,    ,    ,            (   )  :

1.  
1.1. ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     ,          ,            ,   (  )   (   ),       ,       - .
1.2.  ,    ,   (    ),     ,         ,   ,        .
1.3.      ,   ,           (,  ,    )         ()   ,    .   ,             .
1.4.          :
-   ;
-        ,        ,      ;
-    ,     ,    ,      ,      .      ,       ;
-       ,     ;
-            ,     ,  ,      .
1.5.      ,   .         .
1.6.     (     )   :   30 ()          (    ),             ,     .            .        ,      ,      ,      .
1.7.                             ,    ,     ,          .
1.8.  ,            ,      .  ,           ,       .
2.    
2.1.  :
2.1.1.     ,              .            .
2.1.2.            .
2.1.3.           ,    ,     .
2.1.4.        ,      .
2.1.5     ,       5 ()        .       ,       ,       ,  .
2.2.       ,   ,                      .            ,       ()          () ,        7 ()        ,       .                       ,      20 % ( )    .       ,                   ,          .              .
2.3.        ,        ,         ( ).
2.4.  :
2.4.1.      (   ,    ), ..   ,       .         .         ,        ,   ,     . ,   ,  ,        ,  .
2.4.2.   .              ( 1.4, 1.5 ),       .              ()     .

3.  
3.1.                  ,      .
3.2.                  ,     ,        , ..       ( ),          .
3.3.     ,        -        .           ,      -   ()       .
3.4.            .  ,       ,        (    -),    .            ;       ,      ,            ,         .

----------


## NickKing

,   ,     ?
     ,    ,       ?

----------


## .

*NickKing*,      .       ,  .         ,    ,   
 :Frown:

----------


## NickKing

,      ,        6%.      .

----------


## .

> .


  .         .    ,      ,

----------

!   ,   :    ,    -  ,  ,          ,     .   ,    ..     ,   .     ,   .    ,       ?        , ..  -        ,    .  ,   ,     ,                ( ).        :        -      ?         ?

----------


## .

?       ?   :Frown:

----------


## NickKing

.  ,      6%,     ,   ,  ,     . .    .  .    ,  ,    .

----------


## .

*NickKing*,  -?        ?

----------


## NickKing

.   ,    .

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

...           ,       :Frown:

----------


## NickKing

.      ,          .          .     ?

----------


## NickKing

,    ,        .

----------


## .

> .


      .            .

----------


## NickKing

,      ?

----------


## .

, .           .
       ,   ))      ?    :Wink:

----------


## Linuxoid

*NickKing*, 



> -    "  ""   ,      ,    "" 17 .


  .     .  .

----------


## NickKing

:Big Grin:     ,      .

----------


## NickKing

,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

-,     .     (       )

-,    .      .

    ,  (   )      .

         ,    .         .

----------

